# FLRM Question - Do I need to provide a Council Tax Statement or Bill?



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

My wife is applying for her FLR(M) for the first time on Monday 11th January and we are going to the Croydon office using the Premium Service.

We currently live in rented accommodation and to prove our accommodation arrangements, we have our original tenancy agreement as well as a letter from the landlord stating he is happy for us to live in the premises for the foreseeable future as well as how many rooms the property has.

I've been reading some posts and a lot of people have mentioned they are including a council tax bill or statement to prove their residence. We don't have any bills or statements sent to our address as everything is done online with our council. Another point is that my wife is on a Tier 4 Student visa at the moment, so she isn't eligible to pay council tax.

I'm worried as there won't be enough time to get the council to send a tax bill or statement in time for the appointment.

Would an official letter, such as one from the NHS or a joint bank statement with both our names on it suffice to prove we both live at the premises? We don't receive utility bills either.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If both of your names are on the tenancy agreement you don't need a letter from the landlord. You should also provide a council tax or other utility bill.


----------



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for your response nyclon

So is it a requirement to show a council tax or other bill too? I won't have time to get any of this sent to my address before our appointment on Monday. Would anything else be accepted as proof of address (bank statement/letter from the NHS/letter from my wife's university)?

If not, I can take a screenshot of our council tax account online which shows our names on the account as well as payments.

Many thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

There must be some record otherwise how would you know how much to pay?

Council's do have a responsibility to show a breakdown of charges i.e Police, etc. You should have some statement which is produced annually and when occupants change.

Unlike the Poll-Tax, Council Tax is levied on the Property and is only reduced if occupied by one person or the Main Occupier is entitled to CT Benefit.


----------



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

I am notified how much to pay through my online account - nothing has been sent to my address in the last 3 months.

The last correspondence I have from the council in my name is a letter notifying me of my registration with the council in October 2015 and my Online Pin to set up my online account. Will this be sufficient evidence?

All other records are online so I can't provide any hard copies of evidence other than screengrabs. My question is - will this be enough evidence?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

An original council tax or other utility bill serves to prove that you actually live there. Screen grabs aren't sufficient.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

sturg89 said:


> I am notified how much to pay through my online account - nothing has been sent to my address in the last 3 months. The last correspondence I have from the council in my name is a letter notifying me of my registration with the council in October 2015 and my Online Pin to set up my online account. Will this be sufficient evidence? All other records are online so I can't provide any hard copies of evidence other than screengrabs. My question is - will this be enough evidence?


I wonder if either the council or one of your utility companies would send you a paper statement within the next few days, even if you have to pay for it. I know from experience, every provider wants us to go paperless! I seem to get less and less paper bills now. Nyclon, how recent do such bills have to be? I need to keep this in mind for later this year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be as current as possible.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

I receive my council tax on line, and I printed it from my online account and sent it along with my other papers, it was accepted without any problems.

A lot of things these days are done on line (paperless) gas/electric bills, telephone are all on line these were all printed and sent as proof and were accepted. I think you will be ok with printing your council tax bill.


----------



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

Great, thanks for your help. I have printed off a utility bill with my name only on it (not my wife's who is the applicant). Do I need something with her name on it too?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

skinnie58 said:


> I receive my council tax on line, and I printed it from my online account and sent it along with my other papers, it was accepted without any problems. A lot of things these days are done on line (paperless) gas/electric bills, telephone are all on line these were all printed and sent as proof and were accepted. I think you will be ok with printing your council tax bill.


This may have worked for you but that doesn't mean another applicant will have the same success. Yes, a lot of billing can be done online but UKVI want to see original statements or statements authenticated as original by the issuer.


----------



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

Would they need both our names on it, or is it okay if the bills only have my name on it? I am my wife's sponsor.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

sturg89 said:


> Would they need both our names on it, or is it okay if the bills only have my name on it? I am my wife's sponsor.


Accounts in your name only are accepted. Any screen prints MUST be certified


----------



## sturg89 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. Will let you know the outcome


----------

